# CDNS Say No to BUY AMERICAN Deal



## coldsteelrail (Feb 13, 2010)

The federal gov't of Canada has been in closed-door trade negotiations with the provincial governments. On Feb.5, 2010 the Government released the Canada/USA Government Procurement Agreement (GPA). This agreement will 'temporarily' bind Canadian municipal and provincial governments to guarantee U.S.A companies access to most Canadian municipal and provincial infrastructure spending projects until Sept. 2011. This agreement will also permanently bind the Canadian Provincial Governments to the WTO Government Procurement Agreement. Since 1995, Canadian provincial and municipal governments have resisted signing into the WTO agreements to maintain their control over local infrastructure spending, and other trade and environmental policies. This agreement is set to come into effect on Tuesday, Feb.16 2010, and with public pressure, might still be rejected by our Provincial Governments. 

In February 2009, The Harper Government criticized and accused the Obama administration of protectionism, when the United States implemented the 'Buy American' act as part of it's economic Stimulus Package. The Canadian Government has been attempting to negotiate it's way into access to American markets, as it's attempt to show leadership against 'protectionism' in a time of global economic recession. It would have been much wiser for Canada to follow Obama's lead, and initiate 'Buy Canadian' regulations. 

This new agreement is only going to open the bidding on minor few USA spending projects, and does not guarantee that Canadian companies will win any bids, and will generate little Canadian employment opportunities and economic growth. Instead it inhibits Canadian municipal and provincial governments from implementing policies that protect local economies, such as any 'Buy Local' regulations. Under the WTO GPA, Canadian provinces must permanently open their market doors to Foreign bids, making it difficult for Canadian companies to win infrastructure bids in their local economy and in their cwn country. 

The current canadian conservative government has an agenda to reduce the role of Government in Canada, and supports private economic growth at the expense of the Canadian economy and the Canadian public. 

After 15 years of resisting commitment to the WTO under the Government Procurement Agreement, why would this suddenly seem like a beneficial deal to sign onto? Please take a moment to learn what you can about this agreement, and if you are Canadian, email your provincial premier, and tell them further negotiations and public consultations must be held before this deal can be finalized. 

The Council of Canadians website has a lot of this information and links to more information, as well as a form letter you can send to your premiers. The Council of Canadians issued a call to action that was due today, Friday, Feb.12, but this deal isn't to be finalized until Tuesday the 16th. There's still time to demand further negotiations, and resist commitment.

The Government of Canada is quietly pawning our collective soul in the name of Global Corporate expansion and dominance. 

More information:
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/business/celebrate+this+deal/2531335/story.html

http://www.canadians.org/campaignblog/?p=2871

http://www.canadians.org/action/2010/buy-american-1002.html (includes a form letter you can email to your premier)

http://www.canadians.org/tradeblog/?p=657

http://www.policyalternatives.ca/si...ications/reports/docs/Buy_American_Basics.pdf 
http://www.canadians.org/campaignblog/?p=2818

http://www.canadians.org/campaignblog/?p=2816

http://watch.bnn.ca/squeezeplay/february-2010/squeezeplay-february-11-2010/#clip266108 (video-a very objective news interview. 15 mins long, and gets exciting at about 7 mins.)


----------

